# 60 gallon cube stocking



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

So am changing out my community tank for a 60 gallon cube (24 x 24 x 24). I have always been interested in keeping some lake tanganyika species and was looking for some stocking suggestions. I know the footprint is a bit limiting (thus why Im skipping peacocks, mbuna, etc.)

I was thinking of trying to hit all 3 levels: shell dwellers, something that is more middle of the tank and something at the top but I am not really sure what is possible. Any suggestions are welcome! Id also look perhaps for some form of cleanup (bristle-nose or something)

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do just shellies and maybe a nerite snail for algae on the glass.

The length is limiting for many of the cichlid top dwellers.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

I figured... Not sure a tank like that is worth it for just shellie (good thing I have room for a 20 long for that setup then).

I map make it a planted tank with apistos or something similar and some dither/schooling fish. Probably a. better use of that specific tank. When I get the next part of the house setup then Ill get the 125 i want and do something with africans again (i miss keeping them).

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The tank dimensions are limiting, but you don't need to keep just shellies.

Species only tank of a pulcher/brichardi tank would look fantastic, if you aquascaped properly, and had a full family and their babies in the aquarium.

With open space at the front, and a ton of rocks at the back, stacked to the top, you could probably get away with a group of smaller shell dwellers on the bottom, and a group Paracyprichromis in the rocks/open water.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Fogelhund said:


> ... Species only tank of a pulcher/brichardi tank would look fantastic, if you aquascaped properly, and had a full family and their babies in the aquarium ...


I agree; that would be a lovely setup, and lyretail fry are generally easy to sell. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> The tank dimensions are limiting, but you don't need to keep just shellies.
> 
> Species only tank of a pulcher/brichardi tank would look fantastic, if you aquascaped properly, and had a full family and their babies in the aquarium.
> 
> With open space at the front, and a ton of rocks at the back, stacked to the top, you could probably get away with a group of smaller shell dwellers on the bottom, and a group Paracyprichromis in the rocks/open water.


Interesting on both... Aquascaping for both setups would be fun!

Any suggestions on starting numbers ( assume starting with a 6-8 or so of the pulcher/brichardi if I went that way until you get a pair). For the shell/Paracyprichromis any suggestions on that front?

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Fogelhund said:


> The tank dimensions are limiting, but you don't need to keep just shellies.
> 
> Species only tank of a pulcher/brichardi tank would look fantastic, if you aquascaped properly, and had a full family and their babies in the aquarium.
> 
> With open space at the front, and a ton of rocks at the back, stacked to the top, you could probably get away with a group of smaller shell dwellers on the bottom, and a group Paracyprichromis in the rocks/open water.


I agree. The depth of that tank will make it so much easier to get stacked rocks high. I personally love the look of rocks stacked all the way to the top, kind of like a shore or a beach. Cube tanks are so much fun to aquascape. Long, not deep, tall tanks are a pain in the neck to scape.


----------



## Gboro54 (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the idea of the rocks coming up the back with shellies at the front. I agree the 24 in heigh makes building that wall a bit easier then in the 75 gallon tall I have laying around (im actually taking it down as its just a PIA to deal with).

So the only question is on starting numbers. Obviously ill build and silicon the rockwall up the backside with 10 or so inches of nothing but sand before the shells area.

Would a croup of Multis + Paracypricromis work? What would you start with in terms of numbers in the groups ? Would you consider a a small group of Synodontis catfish for some cleanup?

Last question any thoughts on rocks to use. I have several pieces of Seiryu that I could leverage and get more as I think that could give a biotope look from the area (based on pictures *** seen).

Thanks again for al the input


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I think a group of multis and Paracyps would be great. Six multis and 8-12 Paracyps are where I'd start. I'd pass on the multis, as they are going to attempt to eat any fry of each, which will just cause problems. In such a tank, both types of species could raise their fry, without predation, which would be great to see. I have a picture of a fantastic diamond shaped ~30 gallon tank, that someone shared in a Facebook group, and I'm going to attempt to replicate that, in a 70 gallon diamond tank that I have. Unfortunately, it isn't easy to share pictures here, but if you send me a PM, with your email, I can send it to you.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry but I am going to go against the grain and say that I would not recommend paracyps in anything shorter than a 36" tank (I personally wouldn't keep them in anything less than a 48"( but I know that others have and do. Maybe, just maybe, you could manage it if you only had one male and maybe 2 or three females. Just my opinion but I have been keeping and breeding paracyps for over 20 years. I have a group right now in a 210g tank and the males need at least two feet between them to keep the peace.


----------

